# Ebonizing Handles



## MrOli (Aug 21, 2015)

Since I have a couple of knives with decent handles but too light in colour I figured out it could be worth trying to ebonize the yew rather than changing the handle?

The plan would be:

1 - Darken the yew with a solution rich in tannins: strong espresso coffee
2 - Prepare a solution with steel wool and white vinegar a week in advance
3 - Protect the horn ferrule and lightly sand the handle
4 - Apply coats of the vinegar solution until the handle goes black
5 - Let dry
6 - Clear coat and polish

The ebonizing process goes deep in the wood unlike some dyes, it is also durable a cheap way to enhance the looks of a knife.

Good idea or not? (providing I also protect the blade)


----------



## mlau (Aug 21, 2015)

Test on scrap first.

You may need to have multiple dunks in tea/coffee, iron/vinegar solution.

The blade shouldn't be too badly affected--aren't you just dunking the handle?

It's been done for guitar wood for a long while.

Edit: if you're going to sand--do it before applying tannins. Otherwise absorption may be irregular due to waxes/oils.


----------



## MrOli (Aug 21, 2015)

Cheers, funny enough I have built a couple of guitars but always used dyes.

I will rub the solution in rather than dip, I hate to think what the vinegar could do to the tang.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 21, 2015)

I wouldn't be too worried about the tang being exposed to vinegar, it should just patina it as long as it's not a prolonged exposure. I do recommend against using a clear coat though. Most surface clear coats will give you an overly slick handle initially, and then they start to break down and get sticky with a lot of handling. I recommend finishing it off with Teak oil. It's a good hard penetrating oil that'll work with one coat and won't get sticky later in life. It can also be reapplied after a couple of years if need be without having to strip the old coat.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## MrOli (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Mikey!


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 11, 2016)

If you want to try a store product, try General Finishes Wipe on Gel (Java Color). It will take multiple coats but you can get pretty close to ebony color. When you do let it dry 48 hours and seal with General Finishes Arm-R-Seal semi gloss varnish. This is a wiping varnish and goes on real thin (like 0.002") so several coats will be necessary for good water protection.

Jack


----------

